# 7 Free Rowan Knit Patterns Available for Immediate PDF Download



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

http://www.englishyarns.co.uk/acatalog/Rowan-Free-Knitting-Patterns-Men-Women-using-Summer-Tweed.html


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

They are all very nice. Thanks for the link.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

their patterns are always so delicious thank you


----------



## franniep (May 16, 2011)

I love the yarn. I love the patterns. They are GORGEOUS.
Thanks. I look forward to seeing your avatar... I know I'm in for a goody.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

franniep said:


> I love the yarn. I love the patterns. They are GORGEOUS.
> Thanks. I look forward to seeing your avatar... I know I'm in for a goody.


Thank you!!!! So nice of you to say!!! I'm done for the day now; can only post 5 a day. I've posted my 5 already and it's not even noon yet. I'll have to save the rest for tomorrow 

Have a great day!

Louise


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for sharing these fabulous patterns!!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

LadyBecket said:


> Thank you for sharing these fabulous patterns!!


My pleasure!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

beat u to it last week like that wrap
thanks for posting


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you. I downloaded the 2 first ones.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

standsalonewolf said:


> beat u to it last week like that wrap
> thanks for posting


Since you beat me to it, are you finished making it yet   
I like it too!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks so much! They are classics! I want to knit them all!


----------



## rxhunt (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you so much for this link. I especially like the cable trimmed sweater, as well as the Wrap


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

Thank you! There are three I'd love to knit.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Liked them all! I downloaded all 7 for future reference! Thank you.


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

Great find. Thanks.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

love the wrap, thanks girl


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks. Downloaded 2 summer tops!


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Good find, thanks


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Lovely patterns but why do models always have to look sulky?


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful patterns. Thank you.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

You're welcome


----------

